# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  نصائح عطرية

## حلم حياتي

*تشير احدث الدراسات العطرية إلى أن العلاقة بين المرء والعطر ثنائية متبادلة, وأن من أسس انتقاء العطر ضرورة التأكد من أنه يقبل عليك كما تقبلين على نفحاته.
وأنه يتآلف مع بشرتك كما تتآلفين مع مكوناته. وأنه يتفاعل "بحب" مع كيمياء جسدك مولدا عطرا جذابا، ومن أجل ذلك كان الحرص على الغوص في أغوار تلك العلاقة المخملية لاستكشاف المزيد من جوانبها من خلال هذه النصائح العطرية 

 يخطئ بعض الأشخاص بمزج عطرين مع بعضهما بعضاّ و الاستمتاع بعبيرهما معا ولكن هذا جائز فقط إذا كان العطران ينتميان إلى العائلة نفسها، وهو الأمر الذي يجعلنا نستمتع  بالعبيريين معا دونما أن يتنافر احدهما مع الآخر.
عند قراءتنا لمحتويات زجاجة العطور نلاحظ احتوائها على الكحول وذلك لان الكحول هو الذي يساعد على انبعاث العطر من الجلد، ولولاه لما عرف أي احد عدا الشخص أنه يضع أي عطر على الإطلاق.
أما الشاغل الأهم للعديد من الأشخاص واضعي العطور وخصوصا النساء والفتيات فهو كيف نحافظ على العطر أطول فترة ممكنة 
ولتلك الفئة من الناس أقول: انه دائما، أحفظوا العطر في مكان بارد وجاف وبعيدا عن النوافذ، لان أشعة الشمس تتفاعل مع بعض المكونات فتفسد توازن العطور. ولذا احذروا ترك العطر في السيارة ومن الأفضل دائما حفظ زجاجة العطر داخل علبتها. 
 
 ونلاحظ وجود نساء وفتيات يتجنبن وضع العطور وذلك لاعتقادهم بأنها تؤثر سلبا على المجوهرات التي ترتديها فهل العطور تؤثر  على المجوهرات?
 اطمئني سيدتي فالعطور لا تؤثر في الذهب ولكن اتركي العطر يجف لمدة 10 دقائق قبل ارتداء المجوهرات ولكنها للأسف تؤثر في الألماس والأحجار الكريم وتسلب الفضة بريقها.
فكيف ينتقي الشخص  العطر الذي يمنحه الشعور بالدفء فهناك عطور التوابلية الشرقية الأصيلة التي تتألف من نفحات البرغموت والحبهان والقرفة والقرنفل والصندل والزعفران والفلفل والزيزفون والعنبر 
وانصح بالإقبال على العطور الخفيفة وذلك لان العطر من اشد مسببات الشقيقة وكلما ازداد تركيزه ضرب المخ بقوة. 
ومن قواعد الصحة أنها تملي علينا ألا نضع العطر على الرقبة إذ يحذر الأطباء من توزيع العطر على طرفي الرقبة، تجنبا لإصابة تلك المنطقة ببقع واضحة لا يمكن إزالتها إلا بالليزر
إذ يفسر الأطباء ذلك بكون بشرة  الرقبة أقل سماكة وأكثر حساسية من أي منطقة أخرى بالجسم. لذا فعلينا فقط وضع العطر على مواضع النبض، وكذلك توصي قواعد الاتيكيت بتجنب توزيع العطر على المائدة وأثناء تقديم الطعام أو تناوله.
*





منقووووووووول

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا حلم حياتي قد تم تثبيت الموضوع ((بعد اذنك يا باريسيا)) على امل ان يكون مرجع كامل لكل مايخص العطور

----------


## زهره التوليب

سحر الطلة لا يكتمل إلا مع عطر ناعم أو جريء ، حسب شخصيتك ، ولأن الكثيرات يخطئن عند وضع العطر ، يقدم لكِ خبراء التجميل ، بحسب مجلة "الجميلة" ، مجموعة من النصائح الخاصة بفن وضع العطور .

1- من الخطأ أن تغرقي نفسك بالعطر حتى ولو كنتِ تحبينه ، لأن ذلك سيصيب من حولك بالانزعاج وقد يعرضهم لخطر الاختناق .

2- اختاري عطرك بعناية وفقاً للمناسبة ، فإذا كنتِ ستذهبين لإلى العمل أو لحضور اجتماع ، فمن الأفضل أن تضعي ناعماً لا يزعج المحيطين بكِ ، أما إذا كنتِ ذاهبة إلى سهرة أو حفلة يمكنكِ وضع عطر أقوى ولكن ليس كثيراً ، إلا إذا كانت الجرأة هي مقصدك .

3- لا ترشي العطر على ملابسك كيفما اتفق ، بل رشيه خلف أذنك وعلى رسغك وعلى رقبتك ، فهذه هي نقاط النبض التي ستتفاعل مع العطر طوال النهار وتجعله يدوم أكثر .

4- لا تفركي رسغك بعد وضع العطر لأن ذلك سيقلص من مدة بقاءه .

5- لا تشتري عطراً بسبب شهرته أو لأن ممثلة مشهورة تحبه ، بل تأكدي أن رائحته تناسبك فعلاً .

6- الكثيرات يحببن رش العطر على شعورهن وحقائبهن ، ولكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بشالك الحريري فعليكِ الانتباه وإلا ستخسرينه إلى الأبد .

7- أبعدي العطر عن أنفك وإلا ستعانين من مشاكل في التنفس جراء تنشقكك المواد الكيميائية في العطر .

8- يمكنك رش فرشاة شعرك بالقليل من العطر لتغلفي خصلات شعرك برائحتك المفضلة .

----------


## sara

مشكوره يا حلم حياتي ع الموضوع الحلووووووووووووو

----------


## حلم حياتي

> شكرا حلم حياتي قد تم تثبيت الموضوع ((بعد اذنك يا باريسيا)) على امل ان يكون مرجع كامل لكل مايخص العطور


شكرا  لزهرة التوليب  وان شاء الله الكل يستفاد منها

----------


## حلم حياتي

> مشكوره يا حلم حياتي ع الموضوع الحلووووووووووووو


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اهلا وسهلا سارة وشكرا لمرورك الحلو[/grade]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مرحبا الله يعطيكي العافية بس ممكن في عطور للرجال .

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

بوركت
ننتظر المزيد من تألقك..

----------


## حلم حياتي

> بوركت
> ننتظر المزيد من تألقك..


شكرا لمرورك 
الكريم

----------


## حلم حياتي

> مرحبا الله يعطيكي العافية بس ممكن في عطور للرجال .


اهلا بيك 
ان شاء الله  بدورلك

----------


## زهره التوليب

كيف تعرف الفرق بين العطور‏





اولا أسم العطر


Perfume




لما تروح تشتري عطر اقلبه واقرأ من ورا شو نوعه





اذا كان نوعه

Perfume

فهو عطر مركز جدا ويدوم إلى أكثر من 12 ساعة تقريبا

و نقطه وحده منه تقلب الدنيا . نفاذ جدا





والنوع الثاني

Eau de perfume

وهو عطر متوسط التركيز ..ويدوم إلى 8 ساعات..





والنوع الثالث

Eau de toilette

وهو عطر خفيف ..ويدوم إلى 4 ساعات ومناسب للاستعمال اليومي







ورابع نوع

Eau de cologne

وهو عطر خفيف جدا وغالبا تلقاه بعطور الأطفال ..يدوم ساعتين بالكثير

****





المشكلة هنا ان المحلات الكبيرة مثل دبنهامز وباريس غاليري وغيرها

يبيعو نوع

Eau de perfume

بسعر

Perfume

لأننا غافلين وما بندري

----------


## زهره التوليب

أفضل العطور النسائيه من مختلف الماركات


نبدأ

stella



...قنبلة الورد
من Viktor & Rolf
Flower Bomb




ألــــــور من شانيل 




NINA RICCI 



عطر my queen



طبعا الموضوع برجع لكل شخص شو بحب..
انا شخصيا بحب هاي العطور :

 Red Pearl  Perfume by  Pairs Bleus  



تحفه

وكمان 
pandora 



وفي كمان عطور بتجنن..بس نسيت
المهم الي بده يجيبلي هديه يجبيلي من اخر 2  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا زهرة 
بس بدي اسئلك يعني اذا بدي ابعث هدية شو افضل نوع يعني من الجودة 

ولا تنسي السعر يكون مقبول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكرا زهرة 
> بس بدي اسئلك يعني اذا بدي ابعث هدية شو افضل نوع يعني من الجودة 
> 
> ولا تنسي السعر يكون مقبول


هاي العطور كلها ماركات اصليه واحلى من بعض...برجع لزوقك انت شو بتحب...اذا بدك رايي اختار واحد من اخر تنين باندورا او ريد بيرل...بالنسبه للسعر مش اقل من خمسين دينار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> هاي العطور كلها ماركات اصليه واحلى من بعض...برجع لزوقك انت شو بتحب...اذا بدك رايي اختار واحد من اخر تنين باندورا او ريد بيرل...بالنسبه للسعر مش اقل من خمسين دينار


خمسين دينار      لا لا لا اكيد بتمزحي اهدي بخمسين دينار 

ومين حكالك اني بدي اهدي خلص بنمشيها على عطر تركيب بدينارين يا سلام شو بجنن التركيب بس ما تحكي لحد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> خمسين دينار      لا لا لا اكيد بتمزحي اهدي بخمسين دينار 
> 
> ومين حكالك اني بدي اهدي خلص بنمشيها على عطر تركيب بدينارين يا سلام شو بجنن التركيب بس ما تحكي لحد


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طيب روح على سوق الغرايبه بتلاقي فيه عطور بمعدل 7-10 دنانير..بس مابعرف شو عندهم للاسف

----------


## محمد العزام

> طيب روح على سوق الغرايبه بتلاقي فيه عطور بمعدل 7-10 دنانير..بس مابعرف شو عندهم للاسف


شكرا على نصيحتك وبردلك اياها بالافراح  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معتصم الحمايده

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره
على البداع

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------

